# trailering boat 500 miles



## cuda (Jan 31, 2013)

Going to visit family 500 miles away and pick up a gift boat. the boat is a 14' Cadillac deep-v. not sure of trailer condition I do know its been sitting a loooong time 10 plus years. So other than tires what should i look for before heading back?


----------



## sawmill (Jan 31, 2013)

I would check the frame to make sure it isn't rusted thru and I would just replace the lights and wire harness.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 1, 2013)

Jack each wheel up off the ground and rotate. If you feel any roughness or grinding you might want to replace the bearings. Grab the tire (one had at top, one hand at bottom) push with one hand while pulling with the other, then reverse quickly. Doing this back and forth trying to rock the tire to check the bearings. If you feel any play, tighten the castle nut on the spindle properly. Grease the bearings good before you head out.


----------



## cuda (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input. loving the website. can wait to get the boat here to start the remodeling. I've been told the motor runs but i've been told other things and it has sat since 2001 without running. How bad is that for the motor? Hope im not falling into a money pit. My Dad use to say the deffinition of "Boat" is " a hole in the water in which you throw money" Thanks for the info


----------



## JMichael (Feb 1, 2013)

cuda said:


> Thanks for the input. loving the website. can wait to get the boat here to start the remodeling. I've been told the motor runs but i've been told other things and it has sat since 2001 without running. How bad is that for the motor? Hope im not falling into a money pit.* My Dad use to say the deffinition of "Boat" is " a hole in the water in which you throw money"* Thanks for the info


They also say BOAT is an acronym that stands for Break Out Another Thousand. I have to admit that it's pretty easy to find new things I want to do to or buy for my boat to make it a little nicer, even though it may function perfectly as is. 

As far as the motor goes, that's a typical story and depending on what steps if any were taken before it was put into storage will make a difference. If mice got into it and gnawed on the wires that's problems. If the carb wasn't drained and the cylinders fogged that might mean more work. Storage for a few years usually means it might need a carb cleaning and tuneup as well as a water pump and possibly fuel pump rebuild.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 1, 2013)

If its sat for 10 years I would haul them both back on a reliable trailer, or replace bearings and tires before hitting the rd


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 1, 2013)

Get yourself a couple of spare tires.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 1, 2013)

For sure: New lights, tires, bearings. Check: chains, coupler, over all condition of trailer. Tap trailer on sides with a hammer looking for rot from the inside. As mentioned, you might want to rent a car trailer or something big enough yet reliable to tow it home. Cost to put it on a rented trailer, and then still repair the current trailer down the road, may be enough to justify buying a new trailer, and just taking the boat. The trailer in my sig pic needs almost $500 in repairs to be road worthy. I decided, a new trailer was the way to go.

Also check that the boat is secured well to the trailer. Old nylon straps will certainly need replacing.


----------



## cuda (Feb 1, 2013)

The kicker to all this is that my wife told me to get a hobby and what a way to start with a free boat.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Feb 1, 2013)

The suggestions above are good ones. You would eventually do them all even if the boat had been delivered and was sitting in your garage, so no money wasted and lots of potential issues avoided.


----------



## overboard (Feb 1, 2013)

TOY BOAT said:


> For sure: New lights, tires, bearings. Check: chains, coupler, over all condition of trailer. Tap trailer on sides with a hammer looking for rot from the inside. As mentioned, you might want to rent a car trailer or something big enough yet reliable to tow it home. Cost to put it on a rented trailer, and then still repair the current trailer down the road, may be enough to justify buying a new trailer, and just taking the boat. The trailer in my sig pic needs almost $500 in repairs to be road worthy. I decided, a new trailer was the way to go.
> 
> Also check that the boat is secured well to the trailer. Old nylon straps will certainly need replacing.



Maby can just check the lights, and get them to work. But I'd make sure that the brgs., tires, and overall condition of the trailer were in good enough condition to tow 500 mi. Other things to look at are mentioned in above post.
It's not like you'r only towing it 10-20 mi.


----------



## cuda (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok Overboard, you got me stumped. What is brgs ? Probably a total noob question.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 5, 2013)

cuda said:


> Ok Overboard, you got me stumped. What is brgs ? Probably a total noob question.


Bearings


----------



## overboard (Feb 5, 2013)

cuda said:


> Ok Overboard, you got me stumped. What is brgs ? Probably a total noob question.


Yup! Bearings.
If they are rusty, or somehow got water in from sitting, that could cause a big problem when towing that distance. I would at least check them.
Others have mentioned the bearings, don't overlook them!


----------

